# General noise for background listening



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

The thread on 'noise' drew my attention to some of the CDs I have. For example I have a series of five Hallmark CDs which are designed for providing quiet 'noise' as opposed to white noise. Supposedly good for relaxation. 

They are part of my religious meditation/workshop/prayer tools. 

They are the sounds (supposedly) of nature with very generic bland music superimposed. I do not find them relaxing to listen to. They irritate me somewhat and I seldom use them, even for the purposes for which they were acquired.

The series is called Tranquility and the five I have are:

Falling Waters
The Seasons
Ambient Sounds of Nature
Beautiful Birdsong
Whales of the Pacific


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I wonder why Hallmark thought the music was a plus.


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Tchaikovsky. 

No really. Well for me anyways.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I wonder why Hallmark thought the music was a plus.


If they had the sounds without the music I would probably enjoy it. Or at least use it. But the music is horrible, horrible, horrible.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

If I understood correctly, you're not necessarily asking for music, but any kind of background noise. In that case, I recommend Birdsong Radio (just type that in google, it's the first result). You can listen to the streaming (it had commercials last time I used it) or buy CD/MP3.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a _soundspa_ which just gives nature sounds on a loop - eg. waves crashing on the beach, rain falling, that kind of thing. It's good to relax to, but it's not really music or even a soundscape, it's just natural sounds replicated/played by a machine. Sometimes I think I'm right near the ocean, it can be quite relaxing.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm always on the look out for great field recordings. Not those lame "relaxation" discs, but ones actually interested in documenting or making some art out of it.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Moira said:


> The Seasons


Vivaldi's?
fillerfillerblabla


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

eorrific said:


> Vivaldi's?
> fillerfillerblabla


No, Vivaldi's Four Seasons is music. This is just .... well, I'm not sure what it is other than harmonic noise over natural sounds.


----------

